# BOINC LiveCD drivers?



## hat (Jan 4, 2010)

My laptop is currently out of action, as I suspect it for overloading a particular outlet. I wrote zeros to it and put it away in preperation to sell it, however, I made a BOINC LiveCD and I'm interested in using it on the laptop for a while—but there are no drivers for the wireless (broadcom something or other). If I find the driver for the wireless, how would I add it to the LiveCD?

inb4 use the wired connection—don't want to. I would have to run another wire through the wall, which requires me to move my dresser, and there's a bunch of stuff in the way on the other side of the wall that I don't want to be fighting with.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't really know if this is even possible.  Could you download/install the Ubuntu CD and set up BOINC from there? (I've had great luck with Ubuntu and wireless, every single card/adapter has been recognized and drivers automatically installed)


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I would rather keep the hard drive clean—that's the whole idea.

I went to thier website and looked at the specs and couldn't find anything specific about the card—it just says 802.11 b/g wireless. I do know it's a broadcom though.


----------

